# Vapor Stands



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Here are some Vapor stands I made out of walnut, cherry, elm and olive wood (but wife took the olive wood stand for her SUV).... I have been selling them on consignment at some local e-cig &/or vapor shops.


----------



## DonG1947 (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay, I'll be the first to ask. What are Vapor stands?

Whatever they are, they look good.

Don


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

DonG1947 said:


> Okay, I'll be the first to ask. What are Vapor stands?
> 
> Whatever they are, they look good.
> 
> Don


LOL ... I had to look it up on Google 

They are little holders for those substitute cigarettes (electronic nictotine delivery systems).

Can't say I like the idea too much, but they do look good :thumbsup:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

mmmyessss..... "nicotine" :shifty:


----------



## DonG1947 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks. Pretty fancy gizzmos.

Don


----------

